# Given up on Bill H's Hathcock Target Sniper



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The slingshot is sturdy, and well designed, but it seemed to cater to shooting it horizontally (sideways) for which I found out isn't my style. I was contemplating passing it on to someone that shoots that way, but during that time I came to an amazing discovery.....

I can grip it in a way where I can shoot OTT vertically with ease and comfort!

With that being said, I will be holding on to it for a bit longer







( I will reassess the decision in the future)

It is still a worthy shooter for anyone's collection

If you are interested, check it out HERE

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I have a HTS too would you believe







and yes its a design for side shooting,that said if you can shoot it in another way and it works for you why not,mine is kept fitted with DTBG for when i'm feeling destructive and I love it


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I stopped using my hts because I found out I don't really like the pinch grip but I was pretty accurate with it when I used it a lot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> I stopped using my hts because I found out I don't really like the pinch grip but I was pretty accurate with it when I used it a lot.


Yeah, I know what you mean, The HTS isn't my favorite, but it is still **** of a shooter amd tough as ****.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LGD, I can understand that isn't your style, it is time to give a try with SEAL SNIPER


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> LGD, I can understand that isn't your style, it is time to give a try with SEAL SNIPER


SEAL might be the perfect slingshot. Of course I'm biased because I own possibly the finest example of one


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

After making adjustments to the bands on my HTS to suit my draw length, I am finally realizing the true potential of that slingshot. It is very comfortable for me since I shoot sideways.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Eshot- one day maybe,, who knows what will happen in the future










radray said:


> After making adjustments to the bands on my HTS to suit my draw length, I am finally realizing the true potential of that slingshot. It is very comfortable for me since I shoot sideways.


and comfortable vertical as well

LGD


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah its a great design, I think if I ordered one again though I would go custom and get him to shrink it down by quite a lot. I'd also loose the uni forks and have ott forks. I believe he's done this for others


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I love my HTS, I only bought the 'budget' model in ballistic plastic but the finish on mine is good and the option of a 25mm thick model gave me a catty that's really comfy in my (large) hand AND it's the one I shoot most accurately with. My only problem is that since I saw MJ's Seal I keep wondering about a custom with exotics and G10, made to exactly my specifications........I like this forum but sometimes it gets too close to that old Planters Peanuts add: temptation beyond endurance........Ah well, it's Christmas in a few months and if I'm very very good maybe Santa will let me have that special Christmas wish....


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

maljo said:


> I love my HTS, I only bought the 'budget' model in ballistic plastic but the finish on mine is good and the option of a 25mm thick model gave me a catty that's really comfy in my (large) hand AND it's the one I shoot most accurately with. My only problem is that since I saw MJ's Seal I keep wondering about a custom with exotics and G10, made to exactly my specifications........I like this forum but sometimes it gets too close to that old Planters Peanuts add: temptation beyond endurance........Ah well, it's Christmas in a few months and if I'm very very good maybe Santa will let me have that special Christmas wish....


Yep, that slingshot acquistion syndrome can get costly _







_


----------

